# wooster brush



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

has anyone tried these bad boys yet,they hold alot of paint. we do alot of comm work they are awesome for cutting in ceilings but i gotta grab my 3" for door frames.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the Wooster Lindbeck and this brush both! Great product!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

how much do you pay for this one? i know where you can get them for $10 and that includes shippin


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> how much do you pay for this one? i know where you can get them for $10 and that includes shippin


Do tell...do tell!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

These are all I use, please put a link up. Thanks.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

the place is called "tool smart".......i bought 11 boxes not sure how many they have left, they had a good price on wooster jumbo trays with a liner for $4,i got 50 of them too


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

tool smart goes nowhere on google


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

1) First, go to the website (since you ordered from them you should be able to find it) 

2) Copy the address that it has. 

3) Finally, paste it in a post in this thread.

Following these steps should lend you a good peer review from other members here...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Tools Mart. 

http://www.toolsmartusa.com/


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I ordered a couple Wooster pro/ultra extra firm jaguar brushes earlier this year in 4" (good for back brushing exteriors). I like them so far and will be trying some other wooster products soon, probably starting with the silver tip!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> 1) First, go to the website (since you ordered from them you should be able to find it)
> 
> 2) Copy the address that it has.
> 
> ...


sorry made a mistake, and as far as being thanked and having a good peer review i could really care less, being thanked on this form or any other one dosent define me or my life, i just try to help when ever i can.I have been doin alot of different types of painting since 1980 and im sure i have forgot more then some know here.With that bein said im sure there are many on here much wiser then myself and i hope to learn a little also


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

brings back 1999 memories.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> sorry made a mistake, and as far as being thanked and having a good peer review i could really care less, being thanked on this form or any other one dosent define me or my life, i just try to help when ever i can.I have been doin alot of different types of painting since 1980 and im sure i have forgot more then some know here.With that bein said im sure there are many on here much wiser then myself and i hope to learn a little also


awww come on tell us how you really feel !


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> has anyone tried these bad boys yet,they hold alot of paint. we do alot of comm work they are awesome for cutting in ceilings but i gotta grab my 3" for door frames.


These are good cut brushes and I've used a few of em, but I've found a cheaper brush that cuts even better. I hate to admit it but it comes from Home Hardware - not sure if you guys have that in the states. Their paint ( Beautitone) sucks the big one but the Signiture line latex brushes are top notch.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> 1) First, go to the website (since you ordered from them you should be able to find it)
> 
> 2) Copy the address that it has.
> 
> ...





wills fresh coat said:


> sorry made a mistake, and as far as being thanked and having a good peer review i could really care less, being thanked on this form or any other one dosent define me or my life, i just try to help when ever i can.I have been doin alot of different types of painting since 1980 and im sure i have forgot more then some know here.With that bein said im sure there are many on here much wiser then myself and i hope to learn a little also


I think TJ may have just meant that since most of us are here to get advice, and to be helpful when we can, we like to be able to express our appreciation when someone posts something beneficial. It's a courtesy thing - not anything more.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

all in good fun and enlightenment *gentlemen* !


----------

